# Defining intelligence.



## kingdavidANC (Aug 2, 2011)

Prior to getting involved in Jungian psychology, my definition of intelligence was along the lines of "how intuitive and logical someone is." Now, with a greater understanding of the differences amongst the population, I still would like to use that definition; however it now feels more like a bias towards what is familiar. I've even gone as far as correcting people in calling me intelligent, claiming that I am simply an intuitive thinker.

What is intelligence?


----------



## Lewis (Feb 10, 2012)

well, people learn intelligent problem solving skills when they're younger, and as adults, they appear to have a knack for solving complex problems; this usually amazes people, and makes them think they're above average, geniuses.
So, i do agree with your definition: Having a familiarity. In the sense that we hop problem solving skills, one area to the next.

None of us come into this world having the answers in our hands.
It's the most common mistake people have with perceiving people who appear to be intelligent.
We didn't get to where we are by a divine gift for problem sovling. it comes from hard work.
Many bright intellects in history had to study other's theories in order to develope their own.

Take Einstein, for example. He wasn't even a bright mathematician right off the bat. But he worked hard for his creativity.
Not that im trying to diminish any of his achievements. he was spectacular.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

We've been asking ourselves this question for centuries. I'll be damned if you find an answer now.

There's different types of intelligence: some people are very socially capable, others are very adept at maths, others can reason. In my opinion, I'd think the ability to reason would be the most valuable, because through reason and analysis you can figure out how to do and accomplish most things.


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

Intelligence = the capacity to do things.

The more intelligent, the better the person is at doing the "thing".

"Things" include, but are not limited to:
-Mathematical abilities;
-Social abilities;
-Creative abilities;
-Emotional abilities;
-Moral abilities;
-Argumentation abilities.


----------



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

So it is:

(Learning rate * Math Inclination) + (Learning rate * Social Inclination) + etc...
Adjusting each variable for how useful they are in society...of course. In a pre-fire caveman society that awkward nerd might be close to useless and considered very stupid whereas today he is known as Bill Gates.


----------



## Boxter9 (Dec 30, 2011)

It's like porn. You know it when you see it.

The people who wrote the Intelligence Quotient test had two different (and very broad) kinds of intelligence in mind: crystallized and fluid intelligence, which are somewhat self-explanatory (crystallized = application of skills you've already learned etc, fluid = problem-solving ability in a situation not previously encountered). IQ helps assist understanding, but it does not account for other kinds of intellect, such as creative ability, communicative ability, and so on. I would lean towards agreeing with the philosophy of summing all of the different kinds.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Intelligence is how well a person can learn, adapt, and excel at changing environments and activities.


----------



## Hapalo (Sep 4, 2011)

goguapsy said:


> Intelligence = the capacity to do things.
> 
> The more intelligent, the better the person is at doing the "thing".
> 
> ...


You are correct.
I would use the word "tools" instead of "things".
Intelligence = ability to use tools.


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

Hapalo said:


> You are correct.
> I would use the word "tools" instead of "things".
> Intelligence = ability to use tools.


Hmm, social "tools"... I actually never looked at social interactions THAT way... interesting.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> There's different types of intelligence: some people are very socially capable, others are very adept at maths, others can reason. In my opinion, I'd think the ability to reason would be the most valuable, because through reason and analysis you can figure out how to do and accomplish most things.





wiarumas said:


> Intelligence is how well a person can learn, adapt, and excel at changing environments and activities.


I agree with the above the most.

Also, @DeductiveReasoner , I love the new avatar. Sherlock Holmes=favorite movies ever.


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

goguapsy said:


> Intelligence = the capacity to do things.
> 
> The more intelligent, the better the person is at doing the "thing".


Leave it to the ENTJ to pull out the Aristotle


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

goguapsy said:


> Intelligence = the capacity to do things.
> 
> The more intelligent, the better the person is at doing the "thing".
> 
> ...


I would put it as, the _mental_ capacity to do, understand, or make manifest. There are many areas of intelligence that are often overlooked, but those who excel in each are no less intelligent than those who excel in other areas.


----------



## Silian Rail (Aug 27, 2011)

Intelligence is knowing one can't define it. It's also about recognizing paradoxes.


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

Dark Romantic said:


> I would put it as, the _mental_ capacity to do, understand, or make manifest. There are many areas of intelligence that are often overlooked, but those who excel in each are no less intelligent than those who excel in other areas.


Yes! That's exactly what I meant!




Coppertony said:


> Leave it to the ENTJ to pull out the Aristotle


Haha, didn't realize I did :kitteh:


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 21, 2011)

Keep in mind I'm answering before reading any of the responses. I want to ensure my answer is mine and not parroting someone else. 

I believe intelligence to be cognitive potential. An intelligent person is one who understands new ideas and uses those ideas to come up with new ideas. The smartest person can do so with the greatest ease.


----------



## ZoidbergMD (Feb 18, 2012)

I consider intelligence to be one's ability to figure out that which is not immediately apparent. Inference and logic are necessary, and a sense of self is also almost requisite. Social capability involves sympathy and empathy, both of which can be effective without much cognitive ability, although it's arguable it takes a certain level of comprehension to even feel empathy. Basically, I don't think of tricky or cunning people necessarily as intelligent. I think intelligence comes down to one's ability to put together pieces which may not have been available to come to a conclusion that was possibly unthinkable previously.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Intelligence = (how closely the universe reflects your utility function (0.0-1.0))/(Resources Consumed)

Although I think this is a good definition of intelligence (better than most) there are a few problems with it. For example, what if the agent's utility function happens to be very simple or what if the universe just happens to reflect the agent's utility function? I don't think that makes that agent any more intelligent than one whose utility function is very complex or who just happens to be in a very hostile universe. 

Perhaps an improvement would be to replace the numerator in that equation with the probability of success for achieving the desired goal state of the universe starting from a randomly chosen state? 

Yeah... that's probably better.


----------



## wandai (Feb 8, 2011)

Intelligence for me is the competencies in doing sh-stuffs. 

It could be something of intellectual, emotional, physical, spiritual, anything really. It's fairly limiting that people tends to associate it with quicksilver minds. And since it is competencies rather than abilities that's the focus, practice really helps you being more intelligent in things that matters to you.


----------

